# Are rock hard muscles and vascularity mostly genetic?



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 31, 2017)

Are rock hard muscles and vascularity all based off of genetics? For example is it possible that a person could workout for years with a good diet and never get rock hard muscles or large size veins showing at a rested state? Just wondering how much a role genetics play when it comes to muscle firmness and how vascular a person becomes?


----------



## Montego (Feb 1, 2017)

Vascularity - a lot 

Muscle hardness - not much


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 1, 2017)

Montego said:


> Vascularity - a lot
> 
> Muscle hardness - not much



Montego, what rep range do you feel makes the defining factor if a person will firmer or softer? What has worked for you?


----------

